

Help us scale our ruby app to 10B requests/month - justinY
http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/500friendsinc/sr-ruby-on-rails-engineer-help-retailers-compete-with-amazon/d-_LJq3l4r4y7RiGakhP3Q?ref=rss&sid=68

======
actualengineer
It's easy! Stop using ruby, switch to something good. Problem solved.

~~~
MrBra
Or they could challenge an antirubyst that they can do that, and if they
accomplish it, he would have to pay them the money for a good course on a new
language and framework. Strangely everybody is good at talking bad about Ruby,
but would you take the risk to take the challenge? Otherwise you are just
being incoherent at affirming Ruby is not good. And if you are, it means you
can't be a good developer.

